

Advanced Messaging & Routing with AMQP - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2009/10/08/advanced-messaging-routing-with-amqp/

======
superjared
A key feature in RabbitMQ 1.7, unmentioned in this post, is native SSL
support. Before this version, stunnel was required to talk securely with
Rabbit.

~~~
igrigorik
And plugins! I didn't talk about it because there is not much to show at this
point, but the BQL plugin is a great example of what's possible. I fully
expect that plugins will be the next big thing for RabbitMQ.

------
azim
I've been using Apache Qpid for some time and am pretty happy with it.
Unfortunately I get the feeling that development on the draft 1.0 spec has
fizzled out. It's kind of a chicken and egg scenario with developers not
wanting to implement a spec which is still in flux and the AMQP workgroup not
wanting to ratify a spec which doesn't have at least two compatible
implementations. I really hope this isn't the case and we'll eventually see
the 1.0 spec ratified, because right now compatibility is kind of a crapshoot
with different vendors all implementing different pre-release specs.

------
michael_h
Just a note: for your code examples, you posted the publisher twice (I think
the second one is supposed to be the code for the consumer).

~~~
igrigorik
Fixed, ty!

